# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Sword ID req'd, please

## Dvir p.

Hi everyone,

Found this one at the flea market. Never seen one before. Total length 55 cm. Maker mark - two elephants (???). handle is made of wood and metal (silver?). Pommel is bone.
Any help would be appreciated, tnx.

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

You've had a great find there Dvir!
It's a 'Kachin Naga Dao' from Burma/Assam area.
Primarily a tool, but also a weapon if needed no doubt!
It's unusual to see one with such a well preserved scabbard and strap. 
Classic form and complete. A very nice find.

----------


## Mark McMorrow

yes, it looks like a neat rebuild project too!  Check your pm's Dvir...

----------


## Dvir p.

Wow Gene how exciting! Definitely going to research it some more, maybe try to associate it to a specific tribe through the maker's mark. Thank you so much for the info!

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

> Wow Gene how exciting! Definitely going to research it some more, maybe try to associate it to a specific tribe through the maker's mark. Thank you so much for the info!


You are very welcome. If I'd found it I'd be very pleased!  :Smilie:

----------

